# Lifting toddler after c-section?



## proudmama4 (Jan 20, 2010)

For c-section mamas: how long did you wait until you started lifting your toddler. I will be 3 weeks pp when my help is gone, and my 2.5 year old, 30+lb child still sleeps in a crib. (no drop sides).

Is this realistic that I will be able to get him out in the morning and then in/out in the afternoon for naps?


----------



## lovebeingamomma (Mar 16, 2007)

You could switch him to a toddler bed. Or do what you gotta do.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I honestly don't even remember at what point I started picking up dd1 or ds2 (had c-sections when each of them were about 2). It was sooner than it should have been, and I felt it a few times, but I don't remember exactly when.

All I can recommend is avoiding it if at all possible, for as long as you can. When it's unavoidable, lift with your knees as much as you can, keep your stomach pulled in as much as feasible (hard post-op, I know) and get your toddler moved and put down as quickly as you can without pushing too hard or jerking.

The whole "don't pick up anything heavier than your baby" and "have your older children climb up onto your lap, instead of picking them up" thing makes me nuts. The people writing these guidelines might be experts on surgical recovery, but I don't think they have a clue what it's like to be home alone with a newborn, an older child (or children), and a surgical incision.


----------



## Collinsky (Jul 7, 2004)

I think it depends on your recovery - even the same woman having more than one Cesarean might have to do things differently for each one. That said, at 3 weeks I did lift my 27 lb toddler, but not out of a crib. Does he help you - does he stand and assist you in picking him up? If so I'd say that it's probably okay, as long as you're doing well. If you can't change the sleeping situation (which may also be a possibility -- or a necessity if lifting him out of the crib hurts you) then just do it carefully and mindfully.

And I agree with the PP -- "don't lift anything heavier than your baby" is some kind of cruel joke when you have other children. Even my 7 yo needed to be lifted once or twice during my recovery!


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Oh - another thought...do you have a chair or stool that your toddler could climb up onto and then into the crib from there? Standing by and assisting him with climbing up and over would be less strain than a full lift into or out of a crib. I think some lifting of older children is almost unavoidable, but into and out of a crib is pretty serious lifting.


----------



## Friday13th (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm 2 weeks post-section and I _can_ pick up my 25lb toddler if necessary but it doesn't feel great. Thus far I've avoided picking him up when he's dead weight except once when he fell and was crying. Otherwise, if he's helping, I can boost him fairly easily (i.e. into a carseat or onto the couch)


----------

